# Gothic 2 FeuerDrache... NEED HELP!!!



## sneipa (7. September 2004)

Hi, ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 4 als Drachenjäger, habe ne mittlere Drachjägerrüstung und eine Babarenaxt (75 75) bzw. ein 2H-Langschwert (Name weis ich grade nicht 75 70). Ich habe alle Drachen getötet bis auf den Feuerdrachen. Als ich ads Minental durchstreift hab, kam ich dann auch zu der Kruft wo Angars (Cor Angar im ersten Teil) Amulett drinliegt. Da war ja dann auch ein Alchemietisch und ich hab dort mein Auge aufgeladen.
Nun, auf zum Drachen, alles aufm Weg getötet, Auge Innos angelegt und hinein... Gespäch; Kampf. Doch dann erleitet der Drache KEINEN SCHADEN!!! Ich habe 1000mal draufgehauen und es passierte nix, ich hab Stärke von 81 und 66% 2H Training. Dann mit Armbrust drauf geschossen; passiert nix...
Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, das Auge Innos pulsiert doch voll Energie (was ja bedeuten müsste dass ich ihm schaden kann) und Gespräch fand auch statt!!!

MFG, sneipa


----------



## Luxianer (7. September 2004)

sneipa am 07.09.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 4 als Drachenjäger, habe ne mittlere Drachjägerrüstung und eine Babarenaxt (75 75) bzw. ein 2H-Langschwert (Name weis ich grade nicht 75 70). Ich habe alle Drachen getötet bis auf den Feuerdrachen. Als ich ads Minental durchstreift hab, kam ich dann auch zu der Kruft wo Angars (Cor Angar im ersten Teil) Amulett drinliegt. Da war ja dann auch ein Alchemietisch und ich hab dort mein Auge aufgeladen.
> Nun, auf zum Drachen, alles aufm Weg getötet, Auge Innos angelegt und hinein... Gespäch; Kampf. Doch dann erleitet der Drache KEINEN SCHADEN!!! Ich habe 1000mal draufgehauen und es passierte nix, ich hab Stärke von 81 und 66% 2H Training. Dann mit Armbrust drauf geschossen; passiert nix...
> Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, das Auge Innos pulsiert doch voll Energie (was ja bedeuten müsste dass ich ihm schaden kann) und Gespräch fand auch statt!!!
> 
> MFG, sneipa



Das ist dann wohl der Drachenbug. Da glaubt das Spiel das ein Drache schon 2 Mal getötet wurde und somit hättest du dann schon 4 Drachen.
Hast bestimmt schon die Gesprächsoption bei Garond das du alle Drachen getötet hast. 
Um den Drachen zu killen hilft dir wahrscheinlich nur zu cheaten. Frag mich jetzt aber bloß nicht wie.

*Edit:*
Schau am besten auf die Worldofgothic-Seite. Da wurde gestern in einen Thread auch schon darüber diskutiert. Würde dir den Thread gern nennen aber bei denen ist zur Zeit der Server anscheinend überlastet.

Hier ist der Cheat den ich meinte:

tippe einfach *bmarvinb* um die Konsole (Marvin Mode) zu starten
nimm den Drachen in den Fokus
drücke die taste F2
drücke Enter
tippe *edit focus*
drücke Enter
tippe flags = 0
drücke Enter
drücke F2
Um den Marvin Mode zu beenden tippe b42b
tippe alle Befehle ohne **

So, jetzt müßte der Drache wieder sterblich sein. Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben   .


----------



## Max_Power (7. September 2004)

das klingt nach Bug, hast du die aktuellste version drauf? ansonsten fällt mir nix dazu ein, außer das man alle drachen in reihenfolge killen sollte, erst sumpf, dann stein, dann feuer und am ende eis.
ach ja, du mußt das auge nicht anlegen, nur mithaben, glaub ich....


----------



## Noname1981 (7. September 2004)

Max_Power am 07.09.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt nach Bug, hast du die aktuellste version drauf? ansonsten fällt mir nix dazu ein, außer das man alle drachen in reihenfolge killen sollte, erst sumpf, dann stein, dann feuer und am ende eis.
> ach ja, du mußt das auge nicht anlegen, nur mithaben, glaub ich....



Das Auge muss man schon anlegen, sonst greifen die Drachen an und man bekommt die interessanten Gespräche nicht mit. Nach dem Gespräch wandert das Auge allerdings leider energielos ins Inventar zurück (toll, super Schutz gegen Feuer - nur was bringt mir das, wenn das Amulett gegen die Drachen dann nicht eingesetzt werden kann).


----------



## sneipa (7. September 2004)

Max_Power am 07.09.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt nach Bug, hast du die aktuellste version drauf? ansonsten fällt mir nix dazu ein, außer das man alle drachen in reihenfolge killen sollte, erst sumpf, dann stein, dann feuer und am ende eis.
> ach ja, du mußt das auge nicht anlegen, nur mithaben, glaub ich....



Ich habs Auge mal angelegt mal nicht, hat beides zum Gespräch geführt aber ich muss den verdammten Drachen TÖTEN. Ich brauch sein Herz für den Endgegner ich brauch seine Schuppen ich brauch sein Blut und die verdammte Exp weil ich nen sehr sehr guten Charakter spiele...

Edit: hab version 1.3


----------



## PKPlayer (7. September 2004)

In diesem fall musst du wohl cheaten...

Diese Anleitung stammt von der Seite http://www.worldofgothic.de



> Drücke...
> 
> bmarvinb
> 
> ...


----------



## Pumiggl (7. September 2004)

sneipa am 07.09.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 4 als Drachenjäger, habe ne mittlere Drachjägerrüstung und eine Babarenaxt (75 75) bzw. ein 2H-Langschwert (Name weis ich grade nicht 75 70). Ich habe alle Drachen getötet bis auf den Feuerdrachen. Als ich ads Minental durchstreift hab, kam ich dann auch zu der Kruft wo Angars (Cor Angar im ersten Teil) Amulett drinliegt. Da war ja dann auch ein Alchemietisch und ich hab dort mein Auge aufgeladen.
> Nun, auf zum Drachen, alles aufm Weg getötet, Auge Innos angelegt und hinein... Gespäch; Kampf. Doch dann erleitet der Drache KEINEN SCHADEN!!! Ich habe 1000mal draufgehauen und es passierte nix, ich hab Stärke von 81 und 66% 2H Training. Dann mit Armbrust drauf geschossen; passiert nix...
> Bitte helft mir ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, das Auge Innos pulsiert doch voll Energie (was ja bedeuten müsste dass ich ihm schaden kann) und Gespräch fand auch statt!!!
> 
> MFG, sneipa


Wenn du den Marvin Mode Aktiviert hast, drück F2 und gib kill ein wenn du den Drachen im Fokus hast. Dann nimmste den Drachen aus. Bei den EXP kann ich dir auch helfen. In der Marvin Mode Konsole gibst du attribute ein und drückst Enter. Dann gibst du exp = *deine Erfahrungspunkte+4500* (für den Feuerdrachen bekommt man in Gothic2 4500 EXP) Dann schließt du die Konsole.


----------



## Homerclon (7. September 2004)

Max_Power am 07.09.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt nach Bug, hast du die aktuellste version drauf? ansonsten fällt mir nix dazu ein, außer das man alle drachen in reihenfolge killen sollte, erst sumpf, dann stein, dann feuer und am ende eis.
> ach ja, du mußt das auge nicht anlegen, nur mithaben, glaub ich....


Das hat nichts mit der Reihenfolge zu tun, bei mir ist der Bug schonmal aufgetreten obwohl ich mich ganz genau an die Reihenfolge gehalten habe, ein andermal hab ich andere Reihenfolge genommen und der Bug trat nicht auf.
Patchen bringt auch nichts, PB weis selbst icht durch was der Bug ausgelöst wird.

Gibt nur 2 Wege um den Bug zu "beheben", entweder Cheaten(wo es auch 2 wege gibt) oder damit leben.
Und die Wege wurden ja schon genannt.

Aber das mit dem Augen hab ich schonmal gehört, ist auch sinnvoller, da man dadurch den Schutz verliert. Also lieber ein anderes gutes Amulett anlegen bevor man mit den Drachen redet.


----------

